# Onesies cause matting.



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye has been in a onesie for the past 3 days after her spay. I have been taking it off each day and brushing her out. This morning I found 2 good-sized mats under her arm pits. Most of you may know this already but just sharing the info for any upcoming spays/neuters if you need to use the onesies. I am going to try to have her not wear one today...if she starts licking it has to go back on. I would rather deal with knots than a wound issue. 

BUT, I survived my first matting experience. I sprayed it good with detangler and teased what I could out, combed what I could and snipped the rest. I wondered if matting would by symmetrical like my Himalayans. If you find a knot one one side, chances are their will be a similar one on the other side. In this situation it was true.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We didn't have matting because Scooter was cut so short before his neuter and he has curly hair. I'm worried about Murphy though, he has long, silky hair and I think it will be more likely to mat.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

There always seem to be knots under the pits. I have the groomer shave it down. It's a friction spot and it doesn't show anyway.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I also keep the hair in the arm pit area clipped. Makes it so much easier for them and ME!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharlene, I also keep hair cut short at the armpits. I think that is a tender area if they have a mat...and it doesn't show. I hope she will do fine now without the onesie!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good to know. Next time they go to the groomer's I will have her shave the arm pits.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I fully agree. Unless you are showing your dog, shave those pits and save yourselves both some misery! Thankfully, you're past the hardest part of the post-op healing. It should get better from here.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Boy, those mats showed up out of no where. She didn't have them yesterday.

If there are any little girls being spayed in the near future, I will be happy to send you my onesies...they are pink and prissy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah the onesie can cause matting, but so does the E-collar. Hopefully Evye does better now that it's been a few days. Thank Goodness that's over right?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, very glad it is over. I took the onesie off that day I found the matting. She left her incision alone so it never had to go back on. I'm pretty happy we did not have to resort to an E-collar either.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have a Bite-Not collar that we ordered for Scooter but it didn't arrive until he didn't need it anymore. DH said we should keep it just in case and I'm glad we did! We used an inflatable collar on him and it was good but had to keep the onesie on him as well. I bought some onesies for Murphy yesterday.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you buy him cute little boy onesies?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes! :redface:

When Scooter was done the onesies I bought were too small and he was really bothering the incision, he could reach it with the e-collar the vet gave us, the edge of the collar was rubbing it, and he had a reaction to the internal stitches so he was a mess. DH slept on the floor next to him because we were so scared! We needed larger onsies so DH said he'd go to Wal-mart to get them. He had never shopped for baby items and didn't even look at the package, it said ONESIES so he thought he had the right thing! They were pastel green, pink, and yellow and had flowers and cupcakes on them. He looked so pitiful!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, that is precious (priceless). I know how that is to worry about them so much you are afraid to leave their side. Poor Scooter looks pitiful!!! But now it's all forgotten (him anyway). That is so funny and men should not shop for boy's under garments. My DH did the onesie shopping too, not once but twice. First package were newborn size and all pink. I sent him back to get a larger size and to get neutral gender so Bentley could wear them when he had his neuter. He still came home with feminine ones. Two were lilac so he thought that was fine for Bentley...BUT they have flowers/hearts too (truth be known, Bentley will probably be wearing them)...who is going to see him anyway? I will make sure not to bring him out in public in case someone is hiding in the bushes waiting to snap his picture.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Someone like me??? :wink:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Someone like me??? :wink:


You would be my top suspect.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> You would be my top suspect.


ound:


----------

